# Engineerboards Crunch-Time Special



## Walker D (Oct 7, 2011)

We thought since most of you October Civil PE-Exam candidates are likely cramming for the upcoming exam we at PE-Exam.com would like to offer free shipping on our Breadth Practice Exam for the Civil PE. The Practice Exam is intended to be a realistic replica of the 40 question morning-section of the Civil PE exam. The total cost shipped to your door is $20.

Best of Luck!


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 9, 2011)

That's a good price. At this point in time, you might want to not just mention the cost of the shipping but the speed of the shipping.


----------



## Walker D (Oct 10, 2011)

We ship priority mail so it usually ships in 3 business days but it may take up to 5.


----------



## chess5329 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello Walker,

Are you going to provide an Errata for the mistakes in some of the problems?


----------



## Walker D (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes we have prepared an Errata for the problems which we noticed contained errors. Attached is the draft Errata for Practice Exam No. 1.

If you have noticed errors in any of the other problems or solutions please send us an email at [email protected]

Thanks for your input!

Practice Exam No 1 - Errata.pdf


----------



## jharris (Oct 13, 2011)

Too bad we can't purchase it as a .pdf file.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 13, 2011)

jharris said:


> Too bad we can't purchase it as a .pdf file.



Why? What would be the benefit? Cheaper? You'd have to print it out anyway. And $20 is a good price, especially for a mailed hard copy. Faster? I suppose. But you also could have ordered it weeks/months ago. 

Unfortunately, illegal distribution would be too easy via .pdf.


----------



## chess5329 (Oct 13, 2011)

Walker D said:


> Yes we have prepared an Errata for the problems which we noticed contained errors. Attached is the draft Errata for Practice Exam No. 1.
> 
> If you have noticed errors in any of the other problems or solutions please send us an email at [email protected]
> 
> Thanks for your input!


Walker, check the solution on problem 40. When you're solving for B one of the terms has to be Bsqure and the other Bcubic.

Also prob 39. total stress at "A" should be QA=1703+2.1(120)=1955 instead of 2,470.


----------



## Walker D (Oct 14, 2011)

Will do Chess.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## kenny911 (Feb 20, 2012)

I believe I found a mistake on #10. I thought the C for a cast iron pipe should be 100 which is the design value and you are using 130 which is the clean value.


----------



## kenny911 (Mar 13, 2012)

Going through this book, I really can't recommend it. Just a ton of mistakes. I know things slip but its like the person created it one night and started selling it the next day without anyone even proofreading the problems.


----------

